# Programm für Surround-Filme gesucht!



## C4Dlooser (6. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Ich suche schon seit geraumer Zeit nach einem Programm, mit dem ich zu einem Film, aus verschiedenen Tonspuren eine Surround-Spur erzeugen kann. Da stelle ich mir so in etwa 5.1 oder 7.1 vor (bevor ihr fragt, "Ja, die passende Hardware habe ich!")
Kennt Jemand von euch so eins (möglichst Freeware, ist aber nicht zwingend)?

Danke Schonmal und...
Gruß C4Dlooser

PS: Die SuFu brachte keine Ergebnisse bei meinen Suchbegriffen.


----------



## darkframe (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,

kostenlose kenne ich nicht. In den günstigeren Preisregionen kann meines Wissens irgendein Teil aus der Nero 10 auch Mehrkanal-Audio exportieren. Oft ist so eine Möglichkeit auch bei günstiger Videobearbeitungssoftware eingebaut (Pinnacle Studio, Cyber Link Power Director u.a.). Danach wird's dann so langsam teurer. Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Sound Forge. In der gleichen Preisklasse liegt auch Adobe Audition 3.


----------



## C4Dlooser (8. Juni 2010)

...Vielen Dank

Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit immer mal wieder in eins der, von dir gennanten Programme, reinschauen.

Gruß und nochmal VIELEN DANK 
C4Dlooser


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2010)

Kostenlos sicherlich nicht, aber preiswert möglich ist es mit Logic 5.5 (welche nur noch gebraucht erhältlich ist), dann den größeren Magix-Audiosequencern (die indirekt Nachfolger von Logic sind).

Das sollte sich alles im Bereich um 100Eur bewegen.
mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2010)

Meinst Du mit Hardware eigentlich ne Halterung mit 5 Kondensator-Mikrofonen? Oder nur eine S.-Karte?

mfg


----------



## bokay (9. Juni 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Meinst Du mit Hardware eigentlich ne Halterung mit 5 Kondensator-Mikrofonen? Oder nur eine S.-Karte?
> 
> mfg



Er meint sicherlich einen passenden decoder...

@C4Dlooser: Du willst wahrscheinlich aus 6 oder 8 diskreten Spuren ein DTS  oder  dolby format erstellen...?

Eventuell wirst du hier fündig. Wobei ich glaube dass direktes Enkodieren immer aufgrund von kostenpflichtigen Lizenzen nicht umsonst zu bekommen ist (außer möglicherweise über deine hardware wo du die Abgabe an Dolby und DTS schon mit dem Kaufpreis beglichen hast...)


----------



## C4Dlooser (15. Juni 2010)

Ohhhmanoman ...sorry das ich so lange weg war 

...Also mit Hardware meine ich eine 7.1 S.Karte
...Vielen DANK für die Wiki-Liste(ich glaub davon werde ich noch endlos viele Programme testen  )
...Was meinst du mit:


> direktes Enkodieren immer aufgrund von kostenpflichtigen Lizenzen nicht umsonst zu bekommen ist


ich meine so im hinterkopf zu haben das z.b. MP4 das kann, welches ja Kostenlos ist (und ich meine auch dass man mit Handbrake bei DVD's mit surround das bie MP4's hinzufügen kann)

Danke für eure Hilfen(für weitere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich immer noch offen! )

Gruß C4Dlooser

Edit: ...hatte ich zuerst übersehen: Ja ich will aus mehreren Spuren eine Surround-Spur erstellen


----------



## bokay (18. Juni 2010)

Dolby und DTS geben ihre Technologie nicht für Lau weg! Das heißt, wenn du dir ein Gerät kaufst welches deren Technologie enthält zahlt der Hersteller Lizenzgebüren. Das gleiche gilt auch für Software.

Daher glaube ich gibt es keine Freeware, lasse mich aber gerne etwas besseren belehren. Wobei man sich einen Dolby Surround en/de-coder einfach selber bauen kann... (Alles gleichphasige = Mitte, Surround-Kanal wird 180° verschoben...)

Am besten informierst du dih auf der Dolby-Webseite: dolby Technologien im Überblick

Wichtig beim Mischen, immer diskret und (de)encodiert abhören!


----------

